# Can i Put Windows on an iBook?



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

a friend recently aquired an iBook laptop for free because it didn't work at all. now, what i want to know is, is it possible to rip the OS off of it and put windows on? i know there will be some hardware compatability issues but those can be resolved right? or how about linux? would we be able to throw that on there?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You would not be able to run Windows as the primary OS, but you could use it through emulation.

Linux would work fine. I use Yellow Dog Linux on my PowerBook 3400 and I plan on installing Gentoo on another old Mac to use as a network test/experiment machine. Mac OS X is great, but if you want Linux instead there are several distributions to choose from. Follow the instructions for a "New World" install of whichever distribution, if you go with Linux.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i have had my hands wet with Linux before a few different flavors actually.. the one i like best out of the ones i had was SuSE 9.1 but which Linux distro would you say would have more of a Windows type feel as much as i hate to say it. but he is lookign to throw windows on. and he isn't too find of the whole linux thing. tho he knows it can be command line and also GUI he wants more of a GUI that is easy to use and "Windows like"


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The GUI's are primarily the desktop applications, I myself use KDE and the plenthora of applications it comes with. KDE will run under all distributions to my knowledge. KDE comes with it's own rather powerful browser, Konqueror, but I find I prefer the familiar Netscape spinoff, Mozilla. You can also run Firefox if desired. Some distributions come with these browsers on the CD's, sometimes not. If not, they, and others too are available to download and install. Sometimes the installation of the softwares is tricky, and must be done by way of command line interface. But more and more are becoming GUI based installs at least to some extent.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

yes i too have used KDE Deskop very nice package. i used it with Knoppix STD and i also think SuSE 9.1 uses it too. very nice stuff.


----------

